# ALERT Vets warn of new treats from China poisoning dogs



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

To anyone who was thinking that as long as the treats don't contain chicken or chicken from china please take notice that sweet potato treats & pork treats are receiving vet warnings. Also please beware that cat treats being imported from China are also part of the warnings to!!! 

ALERT Vets warn of new treats from China poisoning dogs « Poisoned Pets


Excerpt from this article: Despite repeated warnings issued by the FDA, veterinarians are reporting new cases of dogs developing symptoms of kidney failure (Fanconi’s syndrome) similar to dogs who have been poisoned by Chinese-made chicken ...jerky treats, but this time they are being poisoned with a whole new class of treats: sweet potato treats imported from China.
The brands veterinarians say are associated with the new cases of unexplained acute kidney failure are Canyon Creek Ranch Chicken Yam Good Dog Treats (Nestle-Purina), Beefeaters Sweet Potato Treats (16 types of yam-related treats), Drs. Foster and Smith (exact item not specified in the report) and Dogswell Veggie Life Vitality (4 types of Veggie Life brands). It is important to remember that although the type of treat most often mentioned in the press is described as a jerky treat, the treats may also be called by a myriad of other names such as stix, chips, poppers, tenders, drumettes, kabob’s, strips, fries, lollipops, twists, wraps, bars, tops and discs (I wish I was making this up). (ALOT OF THESE ARE FOUND IN LOOSE PIECE OR BULK AT PET STORE CHECK OUTS!!!
The report goes on to say that there is speculation the problems may also extend to pork treats (REFERRING TO PIG EARS>>>PLEASE WATCH OUT FOR BULK BAGS AS WELL AS LOOSE PIECE ONES) and cat treats imported from China.


----------



## Sparkles Mom (Feb 19, 2012)

Thankyou very much. I thought I was safe with Drs. Foster & Smith on treats. Silly me asumed that they were made in the USA.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

when I asked about the chicken jerky, I was told by Foster & Smith, that NO ONE here in the USA makes them!!!! I got some, maybe I should dump them? Sue


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Personally, I would dump them.

You can make your own chicken or sweet potato treats. You don't have to
have a fancy dehydrator, I make mine in the oven. It's super easy and cheap.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Great info, Thanks for sharing. I avoid any food/treats made in China.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

So scary! Thanks for posting. I know Blue Buffalo makes a chicken jerky and their food is made in the USA.. Are their jerkies considered safe?


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

:O i was just about to buy these sweet potato treats! thank you sooo! much  x


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How would one make chicken jerky? I need specific instructions. Take very thin pieces of cut chicken (would you use chicken meat for sandwichs?) and put in oven. What temperature and how long? Thanks in advance Sue


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

susan davis said:


> How would one make chicken jerky? I need specific instructions. Take very thin pieces of cut chicken (would you use chicken meat for sandwichs?) and put in oven. What temperature and how long? Thanks in advance Sue


Sue, here's a common recipe. This is just the bare bones version, you can add a little seasoning (garlic powder for example) if you wanted, but I'd just make them plain!

Instructions:

Preheat oven to 180° F

Lightly grease a baking sheet or spray with non stick spray.

Rinse off chicken breast and remove any fat.

Slice the chicken with the grain. This will help make the jerky even chewier for your dog. The slices should be very thin, about 1/8" to 1/4" thickness. If the chicken is slightly frozen, it is easier to work with and slice!

Place the strips on the baking sheet.

Bake for approximately 2 hours (see note below).

Remove from oven and cool on a wire rack until completely cool.

Cut strips into bite sized pieces.

Storing: These homemade dog treats may not last long enough to be stored because they are so good. But, just in case they do, store them in the refrigerator for 3 weeks. Freeze any remainder for up to 8 months. 

Tips & Techniques

Checking - The baking times will vary due to difference in ovens, temperatures and meat size. Your jerky treats should be firm and dry, not at all soft or spongy. It is safer to go a little extra dry and firm than for the meat to be underdone.

Cutting - Once the treats are cool, it's easier to cut them with kitchen scissors or a pizza cutter, than a regular knife.


----------

